# Dobermann available



## cjennmom (Sep 4, 2010)

Genessee County, MI.

Purebred Dobermann female, papers lost with original owner. Approximate birthday April 1, 2018, around 3.5 years now as counted by her heats. She’s due for her 5th this month.

I bought her and brought her home at Easter. I have had large dogs before (including Rotties) and didn’t anticipate any problems. It turns out she isn’t cat safe. It also turns out that while I can raise a dog right I’m not much good at training an already grown one. She needs a new home that can appreciate that for all she’s a protection breed she also has doggie sweetness in her which is why I tried so long.

She is also good for varmint control as she has killed a raccoon and a wood chuck since she’s been with me.

I got her UTD with shots in April, she’s ready to go without a deposit.

$700 or BRO.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

No papers, not cat safe, not fixed, $700 -- you're kidding, right?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> No papers, not cat safe, not fixed, $700 -- you're kidding, right?


I realize her price may seem high but it depends on where you live I guess. In a lot of states a papered Dobie is $1,500 or more. Dogs here are going for a lot and even mixes cost more then ever before!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Creiglist might be your best bet


----------



## cjennmom (Sep 4, 2010)

She is in excellent health and has a great temperament. She can be bred. And papered Dobies go for $2,000-2,500. $700 is very reasonable.




mnn2501 said:


> No papers, not cat safe, not fixed, $700 -- you're kidding, right?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

cjennmom said:


> She is in excellent health and has a great temperament. She can be bred. And papered Dobies go for $2,000-2,500. $700 is very reasonable.


Glad I don't live there!


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

cjennmom said:


> Genessee County, MI.
> 
> Purebred Dobermann female, papers lost with original owner. Approximate birthday April 1, 2018, around 3.5 years now as counted by her heats. She’s due for her 5th this month.
> 
> ...


Hey hun , sorry about the rude comment,what I would try is Craigslist you might sell her faster that you would here


----------



## cjennmom (Sep 4, 2010)

Craigslist is crazy with people who flag you off for any little thing, including charging just $25 for a kitten when you took in the mother cat.



Justaffagirl said:


> Hey hun , sorry about the rude comment,what I would try is Craigslist you might sell her faster that you would here


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Craigslist is the worst place to try selling animals. The one here has lunatics that flag livestock sales because animals have rights and selling one is wrong.


----------

